# IconnectMIDI2+ with Android



## Kevin Smithers (Apr 6, 2016)

Hello,

I was wondering if anyone has tried using the iconnectMIDI2+ with an android device.

I'm thinking about using it to connect my Galaxy View 18.5 to my mac pro to use Lemur.
I haven't had any luck with Ad Hoc networks. The mac pro recognizes que tablet if I use a USB cable and a USB tethering app on the tablet (USB tethering Pro) but every time I power the computer or tablet off it stops recognizing it and have to set everything up again (annoying to say the least). 

Any comments or recommendations are much appreciated!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 7, 2016)

I work with iConnectivity (doing writing mostly).

The iConnectMIDI2+ doesn't support Android, although this may work:
http://www.soundonsound.com/news?NewsID=17431.

Or are you talking about network MIDI? The iConnectMIDI4+ has that, as well as a lot of other interesting features. It supports three machines at the same time, and also streams lots of audio channels between them - i.e. in addition to being a MIDI interface, it's like an audio interface with no converters.

http://www.iconnectivity.com/iConnectMIDI4plus


----------

